# stillen open house, may 12, Costa Mesa, Ca



## notorious170 (Mar 12, 2007)

STILLEN is doing it again, we’re going to shut down Airway Avenue and open our doors for Nissan and Infiniti car enthusiasts from around the country. Last year over 400 vehicles were packed into the STILLEN facilities with hundreds more lining the streets for miles in every direction to participate in one of the largest events of this type in the country.

This year is shaping up to be bigger and better than ever before. Make sure you get here early to get a prime parking spot for the car show. The dyno will be spinning all day long and there won’t be enough time to dyno everyone, so reserve your spot first thing in the morning.

The STILLEN factory team will be giving tours of the facility as well as seminars on popular and unreleased prototype products throughout the day. This is a rare opportunity to see behind the scenes of a modern performance parts manufacturing facility. After the tour, you can take advantage of special show day only deals on STILLEN products. Many items will be available for immediate installation that day. Drive over in your Nissan or Infiniti and leave the show with more performance and a better understanding of the research, development and care that goes into a STILLEN part.

Don't forget we also have a Nissan / Infiniti Truck and SUV Open House on April 21, 2007!

for more info STILLEN : STILLEN Nissan / Infiniti Car Open House - 5/12/07!


----------

